# [solved] Network interface eth0 does not exist

## Fenixoid

Hi,

I get:

```
* Starting eth0 

*   Bringing up eth0 

*     192.168.1.99 

*     network interface eth0 does not exist 

*     Please verify hardware or kernel modules (driver) 

* ERROR: Problem starting needed service net.eth0 

*        netmount was not started
```

This happened, when I recompiled whole system (emerge -e system; emerge -e world). I didin't touch kernel, it still the same with all the dirvers and worked fine before rebuilding system.

eth0 exists (net.eth0 > net.lo)

Tryed to reemerge baselayout, didin't help

ifconfig doesnt't show any of eth0 or eth1, just net.lo with 127.0.0.1

But when I boot to live cd, ifconfig shows eth0 ant eth1, starting /etc/init.d/net.eth0 works fine ant internet is floating throuth my nic.

How's that possible?

----------

## massimo

What says ifconfig?

----------

## Fenixoid

Like I said:  *Quote:*   

> ifconfig doesnt't show any of eth0 or eth1, just net.lo with 127.0.0.1

 

Something like:

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1232 (1.2 Kb)  TX bytes:1232 (1.2 Kb)
```

and that's all. On live cd I see eth0:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:D9:90:E4

          inet addr:192.168.1.99  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: 2001:778:4200:0:204:23ff:fed9:90e4/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fed9:90e4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:21339700 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:379082 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:4001396267 (3816.0 Mb)  TX bytes:61178372 (58.3 Mb)

          Base address:0x2020 Memory:b8820000-b8840000
```

----------

## massimo

Seems like you're missing some device drivers. Probably ifconfig -a gives us more information? What tells you lspci (pciutils package)? lsmod?

----------

## Fenixoid

How can I loose driver, is they are compiled into kernel and it is the same like before?

----------

## FantomKnight

Show us an output of lspci and lsmod

----------

## gsoe

Try deleting the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to make udev redetect your interfaces at boot.

----------

## thepustule

 *Fenixoid wrote:*   

> How can I loose driver, is they are compiled into kernel and it is the same like before?

 

You probably haven't lost the driver - you've just messed up the software that automatically loads it.  If you know what driver is supposed to be loading, you can manually load it with modprobe, and then you can restart your net.eth0 service, which should bring it up with an address.  After that, it's a matter of looking at your udev rules, as suggested already.  

If you can't get the driver to actually load manually, verify it is indeed still present in /lib/modules/<kernelversion>.  Then you might need to see if your module-init-tools is broken.

----------

## Fenixoid

lspci was not found, lsmod returned no modules  :Smile: 

Just recompiled kernel with same old config, rebooted and netmount + net.eth0 started working.

Very strange  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## thepustule

did you do a make modules_install after recompiling the kernel?

If you have no modules loaded, your module-init-tools might be broken.  Can you try loading a module (any module) and see what happens?

----------

